

Animated Logistic Maps of Chaotic Systems in R - todd8
https://rexplorations.wordpress.com/2015/09/02/animated-logistic-maps-of-chaotic-systems-in-r/

======
chollida1
As someone whose spent way too long and way too much time in over my head with
non linear systems ( this area has been trendy and fruitful in the
quantitative finance community since hte late 90's) I can second the post's
book recommendation....

[http://www.amazon.com/Nonlinear-Dynamics-And-Chaos-
Applicati...](http://www.amazon.com/Nonlinear-Dynamics-And-Chaos-
Applications/dp/0738204536)

In fact everything by that author is great, buy and read it all:)

[http://www.amazon.com/Steven-H.-Strogatz/e/B001KHB290/ref=dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Steven-H.-Strogatz/e/B001KHB290/ref=dp_byline_cont_book_1)

Just make sure you've read up on your differential equations before you
start:) This isn't a topic for someone without a strong background in the
mathematics!

Unfortunately I have yet to find a good introductory course, video, book,
pdf....anything for this topic. I had to jump in with a specific model in mind
and keep banging away until I iterated my way towards the solution.

Suggestions for introductory material are welcome!!!

------
catbird
"A logistic map is a diagram that’s often used to describe the state of a
nonlinear, dynamical system."

What? No. The logistic map is a function (a mapping from input to output
variable) that describes how the state of a particular dynamical system
evolves from one timestep to the next. It's usually used as an example for a
system that looks simple but displays chaotic behavior.

The diagram they show is really called a "bifurcation diagram" and it
represents how the equilibria (stable points of the system) change as a
parameter is varied.

~~~
techrsr
Thanks. I've updated the post. Using Strogatz's videos to teach myself the
subject.

